# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Не устанавливается 8.3.21.1508-Repack-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4)

## CMATPOCAB

Не могу установить 8.3.21.1508-Repack-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4) выдаёт ошибка при запуске службы "Агент сервера 1С". Кто ни будь знает причину?

----------


## CMATPOCAB

Тема закрыта за не актуальностью.

----------

